# I cannot believe someone donated this to the thrift. It is beautiful and hand made.



## Analogue (Jul 11, 2016)

I am blessed with uncovering nice things almost each visit to any of our local thrift stores here, for those who dare enter them I am in Arizona. Sometimes the atmosphere is distressing, so put on your "blinders". 
Over the weekend one of the items I found, and I never go through the clothing- but something caught my eye, was this absolutely just darling night gown. I have yet to find one of this quality in department stores even, I remember Nordstrom used to carry things like this but they don't any more. I don't know why?

It is hand crocheted, I hope my camera phone captures the stitches. The yoke is just beautifully crocheted in Filet Crochet, even the part where it does not show has absolutely perfect stitching. This was no machine my dear. There does exist faux crochet and faux knitted, this is not. This is beautifully and flawlessly done. 
The gown section, was hand sewn using a machine up the side seams, and by hand stitching on the blind hem stitch, and when I say "blind stitch" it IS blind stitch. Someone with perfect eyesight did this, and they managed to pick up one, tiny thread for their stitching, I almost could not see it.

Does anyone, have a clue as to who may be able to sew and crochet like this? Is it possible this could have been sold in a department or boutique, and may have seen one like it? if so, please reply with where you've seen it, or who can sew like this. It looks flawless enough to be in the royal wardrobe I think! Don't you? Oh I wish I could meet who's done this, I bet it's not from US.

There is no tag, nothing- nor an area that looks as if it ever had a tag or name on it. This is perfect, very new and looks unworn.
edit- its wrinkled because I handwashed it and hung dry


----------



## Analogue (Jul 11, 2016)

up close, inside of the back part of the yoke, even when it is sewn to the gown it has such perfect stitching. The lady who made this really put her all into it. Ive yet to find even one thread out of order. Every single stitch is perfect, as if made by an angel.


----------



## Analogue (Jul 11, 2016)

This shows the lovely blind hem stitching. If you look closely maybe you can see the stitches. I am delighted to find such nice work, in this decade  done by a living person.


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

It may have been a special gift deemed too precious to wear, or being "saved" for some future "occasion," although it would be a private one. Treasures require vision, both to spot them and to appreciate them. You have been blessed.


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

Analogue said:


> This shows the lovely blind hem stitching. If you look closely maybe you can see the stitches. I am delighted to find such nice work, in this decade  done by a living person.


It may not have been this decade...


----------



## Analogue (Jul 11, 2016)

You think so? It looks and feel so fresh. The threads are not brittle nor dried out, the material although is polyester or some similar, feels very good to the hand, it's not sticky or "cheap" feeling. I am about to upload one more photo, of the inside of the yoke in a moment


----------



## Analogue (Jul 11, 2016)

Analogue said:


> You think so? It looks and feel so fresh. The threads are not brittle nor dried out, the material although is polyester or some similar, feels very good to the hand, it's not sticky or "cheap" feeling. I am about to upload one more photo, of the inside of the yoke in a moment


Inside of yoke, see the machine stitching there, double row of stitch and the work that went into the crochet there. Just amazing to me really


----------



## Analogue (Jul 11, 2016)

GardenGirl said:


> It may have been a special gift deemed too precious to wear, or being "saved" for some future "occasion," although it would be a private one. Treasures require vision, both to spot them and to appreciate them. You have been blessed.


Isn't it? My, who would think to donate such a thing. I am more sad, than happy, wondering what was behind it all. How could they have put this aside to "go". I wish I could know who made this, if they are in the business of it, or what, I am interested to meet such a talented person.

And, you know how this hobby goes, we recognize things from afar someone who does not do needlework would just be blind to. As I said, I steer clear of the clothing but your eyes can't help but see some things. I saw just the top of it, where the yoke hangs on the hanger in between some other odd things. It is funny, because I suffer from extremely poor eyesight except for a very narrow field of vision, yet I can spot the most minute things some times, what is it they say, that falcons cannot see things one foot in front of them but can spot a hare almost a mile off? Maybe I have special "hawk vision" like a super hero, but only for needleworked items, ha ha.


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

Perhaps it was a gift or a dream that just didn't fit! I know what you mean about spying just a bit of handwork... The anonymous maker was honored by your recognition. We all hope for that appreciation, but like her, it may be just beyond our horizons. The possible scenarios are intriguing.


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

Now I'm curious: what will you do with it?


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

It certainly was your lucky day.


----------



## Analogue (Jul 11, 2016)

Oh I will wear it! Maybe. I'm afraid of it getting that used look to it. It seems rather large size, but I am not the tiny thing I once was. It is so nice, just so nice, maybe I will iron it lightly and put it away, because it is just so perfect in every way. This may sound corny but it is so pretty and perfect it gave me a sense of hope in this world. But, I am fixated on trying to find out who might've made it. I wish I took better photos. The only good cameras I have are not of the digital kind, they are the 35mm types, and it would be some work to upload those, considering I'd have to find a place that does photos these days. I am in Phoenix so if anyone else is or even knows a good mail order one I would love to have it. 

Yes, I have the best luck finding gems. Oh but if only by some chance I found out who's made this wonderful thing. I've never seen such good workmanship not one loose thread, not one stitch out of place. Oh- and thank you all for looking at it. I often just look at photos of old textiles and belong to some email lists of collectors, I can look at them all day.


----------



## Analogue (Jul 11, 2016)

bundyanne07 said:


> It certainly was your lucky day.


 It was, it was indeed a lucky find. I wonder even if someone in US made it, I suspect an English lady or French. Something in the sewing tells me so. In the same thrift were some donations of items from Wales, a framed photo of the sea, beautiful- I did buy, "Near Abercastle" pro framed by Pembrokeshire Pictures. And, a nice bed tray Made in England. Someone English, and sorry to say, but I don't think an American could do this work, not that any can, but you know how you can tell a thing just by looking at it, the way it is done. Anyway, maybe by some miracle I find who made it or at least where it is from. Oh well, sorry for going on and on about it, I am fixated on this thing so much and when I find a mystery I don't like just letting it go.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

There are treasures to be found in these shops. I don't buy clothing either but as I walk past, I scan the clothes looking for something hand knitted. I will buy a hand knitted garment if it hasn't been worn.


----------



## emuears (Oct 13, 2012)

When I was a new mother with a little girl and a husband in the Air Force I would do a weekly trip to the op shops in the town and buy garments both knitted and good quality clothes and this is how I dressed my daughter. 
I would buy knitted pieces and unpick them and knit them back up again and dresses with flared skirts were my favourite as they had a lot of material in the skirt. I couldn't afford wool at the price it cost but I could knit, crochet and sew and I was always getting compliments on how well dressed my daughter was, if they only knew.
As they say, ' one mans trash is another mans treasure'


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

It is beautiful. I've always wanted to take some heirloom sewing classes at Martha Pullen's school.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Analogue said:


> Oh I will wear it! Maybe. I'm afraid of it getting that used look to it. It seems rather large size, but I am not the tiny thing I once was. It is so nice, just so nice, maybe I will iron it lightly and put it away, because it is just so perfect in every way. This may sound corny but it is so pretty and perfect it gave me a sense of hope in this world. But, I am fixated on trying to find out who might've made it. I wish I took better photos. The only good cameras I have are not of the digital kind, they are the 35mm types, and it would be some work to upload those, considering I'd have to find a place that does photos these days. I am in Phoenix so if anyone else is or even knows a good mail order one I would love to have it.
> 
> Yes, I have the best luck finding gems. Oh but if only by some chance I found out who's made this wonderful thing. I've never seen such good workmanship not one loose thread, not one stitch out of place. Oh- and thank you all for looking at it. I often just look at photos of old textiles and belong to some email lists of collectors, I can look at them all day.


I think your treasure is absolutely beautiful. You seem to love it very much. It was meant to be yours and meant to be treasured. I say wear it and enjoy this exquisite item.


----------



## krashdragon (Nov 7, 2014)

A lot of women in the north east US used to do filet crochet and knitting.
I still have stuff my mom did years ago and I've even done some just to see.
But, that is a beautiful piece, pbly a gift that someone was saving for "good".
Enjoy wearing it!


----------



## Clickers (Apr 8, 2011)

Perhaps it was made for a special occasion that did not work out for some reason and the person who donated it did not want to keep the memory.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

So lovely, wear it with love...and don't save it for best.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

That is stunning! I remember as a little girl using the "blind stitch" for all my hems. I was only allowed to "catch" one thread or I had to do it over. Not so sure I could do it now though.


----------



## Analogue (Jul 11, 2016)

I am not that good I don't think, but I do some hand sewing and hand embroidery, not the machine kind. Thank you all, I am so glad I found it and that it did not end up in the garbage or something. It's a miracle, ha ha- that I even saw it in the first place as I'm practically blind (for those who don't know, I can see what is right in front of me very well that is with corrected eyewear, and it's the outside areas or peripheral I can't and I am blind in one eye also, and cannot see in 3d since birth so I bump into and trip over things all the time) that I some how spied it from afar, and only saw the yoke/shoulder part on top of a hanger.

If any of you don't like going to the used or second hand places, sometimes it's worth it to rescue an item. Going in there often can get depressing though, for various reasons I won't go into, but it's so lucky finding le creuset ware, or an old but good piece of pottery or some Banana Republic stuff before they sold out, when they were still making them with quality in mind. 

I go just to find special things that aren't made any more, and I often find yarns too, nice ones. In these times, when no one has any money, and everything is made overseas, it can make a day nice when you find that one thing, you know? 

thanks for looking, I can't wait to share these photos with a sister I have who really appreciates things like this.


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

You definitely found a treasure. It is a gorgeous item & since I love all kinds of lace, I especially appreciate the custom work & time put into making such a lovely piece. Since you say "It looks and feels so fresh. The threads are not brittle nor dried out,...", it could be a fairly new creation made in a very common vintage style. I have crochet pattern books that have the filet crochet yokes & collars that are used to make nightgowns by sewing fine woven cotton lawn fabrics; or even fine silk to the crochet yoke to finish the rest of the gown. I've been crocheting & sewing since I was twelve & love the look of the vintage filet crochet items that can be found on this site: http://www.antiquepatternlibrary.org/html/warm/filetcro.htm

You mentioned that the side seams were sewn by machine. How are the seam edges finished? Are they French seams? The fabric part of the gown is easy to do and any good sewer could do that part without a pattern. The true labor involved would be in the hand filet crochet yoke & in the hand stitched hem & ribbon details. It is a shame there is no tag or mark to give you a clue as to who made it. Recently saw some very cute girls' dresses that had filet crocheted yokes with pretty print fabric for the rest of the dress. I may have it somewhere on my sewing board on Pinterest.

Check out your local fair. I've often seen filet crochet gowns (similar to yours) & other items submitted for judging at different county fairs. You can also find some similar vintage gowns on Etsy & I've seen them on Pinterest.

ParkerEliz...I'm also a Martha Pullen fan & have an heirloom sewing board on Pinterest. Used to watch her show whenever it was on; but it has not aired in my area in a couple of years.


----------



## susieba (Apr 30, 2012)

Don't put it away.....wear it! We save things that we should enjoy, save for what? We are the ones who should enjoy. We do this with cloths, china , silver etc. then we never really get the enjoyment . Our kids then just sell it or give it away. We are the ones that should enjoy our things, even if we break or wear them out!


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

It's beautifully made!


----------



## saukvillesu (Jan 10, 2013)

Your pictures of the nightgown are very nice, and it's fun to read all the comments about possible owner and reason for disposing of it. Enjoy wearing it.


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm 82 and very well could have crocheted the garment and done the sewing when I was young, although I didn't and couldn't now because of failing eyesight. I'm confident I could because I like small stitches, love embroidery and needlepoint.

My other remark is that had I made this when I was, say, 24 years old, I'm positive it would be in the same excellent condition. I think that because my daughter recently brought me 3 large plastic containers of my crochet threads that have been in her cellar more than 10 years. In the contents she discovered an unfinished bedspread that looks the same as the day I worked it and she wants me to complete it. Fortunately, its size 30 thread so I think my eyes will permit it. 

There's a 4-yard piece of drip dry fabric there, also not faded and I bought that when I was 22. I know that because that's when I taught a friend to sew and she took me to a factory in Norwich CT where it was made.


----------



## antiqueone (Oct 2, 2013)

Oh, lovely. You need to wear it, let it have the life it was made for. If you don't, some day, someone will find it in your "packed away" things, and it will get sent to the thrift shop again....or worse. Perhaps use it for those nights when you are a little in need of extra TLC, and need to feel pampered a bit. My guess is that it was made for a hope chest some time ago, and life changed for whatever reason.


----------



## meemommie (Apr 5, 2015)

Please don't think this could not be American made. My mom rtf her did the most perfect work and as the Martha Pullen followers here can attest, some really extraordinary needlework is done right here. Fine work depend on the talent not the nationality. Really beautiful gown, I share your love of this piece.


----------



## Hilda (Apr 23, 2011)

My mother made filet crochet insertions for all our bed linens. I still have one full size top sheet. She was born and raised in Illinois.


----------



## AntiqueKat (Jul 14, 2015)

who would donate that to the thrift store, my parents. Specifically my Dad. He goes for his daily walk and people throw out things like this, he finds it and they both admire and send them to the thrift store for "recycling" so people such as yourself can enjoy!


----------



## gginastoria (Jun 2, 2013)

Lovely find! My GD requested a Clara nightgown (from The Nutcracker ballet) when she was 12 or so. I crocheted the yoke and the body was white, a fine cotton seersucker, with french seams and yes, a blind stitched hem. I wish it had been saved as she now has a ten year old and my 83 year old fingers and eyes don't make the fine stitches they once did. I still love to sit with some handwork though. I find it more relaxing than machine sewing.


----------



## Elizabeth48 (Nov 28, 2014)

What a treasure, how wonderful to find something so exquisite. It would be wonderful to meet the person who made it and hear the story behind it. I vote that you honour such workmanship by using it yourself or gifting it to someone who will appreciate it. Worthy of an old fashioned trousseau.


----------



## Dianedanusia (Mar 13, 2012)

Really beautiful! thanks for sharing with us!


----------



## Nutsforknitting (Jul 15, 2012)

I too visit thrift shops regularly and am amazed at what some people throw away. As a sewer most of my life I appreciate beautifully made items . It is sad that many people especially young do not realize the time, work in handmade clothing,etc. I see so many pieces of furniture with a little cleaning and maybe a coat of finish would be beautiful. I have furnished my house with old pieces and have many nice antiques for hardly any $$$.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Sadly, some folks have no appreciation for "home made" anything. It's lovely.


----------



## desertcarr (Feb 1, 2011)

What an incredible find! I love these types of things but have never been that great at sewing. How nice that someone who can really appreciate the beauty of this garment has purchased it! Enjoy!


----------



## kfoxe (May 26, 2012)

And it could have been donated by mistake. My husband took a box of things to donate that I was saving including a handmade child's crocheted dress. He went back but they couldn't find it. Said it was in a pile of clothes


----------



## WaterFall (Oct 5, 2012)

Analogue said:


> Isn't it? My, who would think to donate such a thing. I am more sad, than happy, wondering what was behind it all. How could they have put this aside to "go". I wish I could know who made this, if they are in the business of it, or what, I am interested to meet such a talented person.
> 
> And, you know how this hobby goes, we recognize things from afar someone who does not do needlework would just be blind to. As I said, I steer clear of the clothing but your eyes can't help but see some things. I saw just the top of it, where the yoke hangs on the hanger in between some other odd things. It is funny, because I suffer from extremely poor eyesight except for a very narrow field of vision, yet I can spot the most minute things some times, what is it they say, that falcons cannot see things one foot in front of them but can spot a hare almost a mile off? Maybe I have special "hawk vision" like a super hero, but only for needleworked items, ha ha.


If we all keep good stuff at home how these stores run and help us to find good things . In most stores people work there they select first what they like and then what they don't need go to shelves but still many thrift stores very good they put everything to sale and make money for good causes .


----------



## Analogue (Jul 11, 2016)

laceluvr said:


> You definitely found a treasure. It is a gorgeous item & since I love all kinds of lace, I especially appreciate the custom work & time put into making such a lovely piece. Since you say "It looks and feels so fresh. The threads are not brittle nor dried out,...", it could be a fairly new creation made in a very common vintage style. I have crochet pattern books that have the filet crochet yokes & collars that are used to make nightgowns by sewing fine woven cotton lawn fabrics; or even fine silk to the crochet yoke to finish the rest of the gown. I've been crocheting & sewing since I was twelve & love the look of the vintage filet crochet items that can be found on this site: http://www.antiquepatternlibrary.org/html/warm/filetcro.htm
> 
> You mentioned that the side seams were sewn by machine. How are the seam edges finished? Are they French seams? The fabric part of the gown is easy to do and any good sewer could do that part without a pattern. The true labor involved would be in the hand filet crochet yoke & in the hand stitched hem & ribbon details. It is a shame there is no tag or mark to give you a clue as to who made it. Recently saw some very cute girls' dresses that had filet crocheted yokes with pretty print fabric for the rest of the dress. I may have it somewhere on my sewing board on Pinterest.
> 
> ...


They are not french seamed and are not even pressed back at the seams- an obvious, yet very good! home seamstress. There is no serger involved here, and many seams are done twice by machine, in an extremely level way if that makes sense. Yes I too am a big fan of AntiquePatternLibrary and belong to their group. I come from a long line of peoples known for their needlework (Belgians lol) and many of my ancestors, grandmothers and so on were very, very good. I was told by my late grandmother that needlework was a requirement that women had to have the skill before they were even considered for marriage back then, this was the 30s and 40's, requirements were rather severe compared to todays' "standards" (are there any standards for marriage now? what do they base it on?? Looks? if she's a 'nice person'? don't answer lol)

What was quite apparent to me was the simple lack of errors. By many standards in manufacturing, it is not the "plusses" that grade an item but the lack of errors that make it a "five star" as opposed to "one star".

Either way, it is simply a lovely and perfect garment that only a very experienced and skilled needlewoman could do. I was surprised and it made my year to find such a fantastic thing.


----------



## Analogue (Jul 11, 2016)

Elizabeth48 said:


> What a treasure, how wonderful to find something so exquisite. It would be wonderful to meet the person who made it and hear the story behind it. I vote that you honour such workmanship by using it yourself or gifting it to someone who will appreciate it. Worthy of an old fashioned trousseau.


Indeed Elizabeth. It takes a needleperson to know good work, a crocheter and appreciate the skill that went into it. Just like how a musician can appreciate music on a much higher level than the ordinary listener, you know?

I sure wish I could have known who made it. I always think about that when finding hand made crocheted or knitted, or sewn items in the second hand places. It kind of makes me sad, because I often think it's a lost art, that the really, really good ones are no longer with us. There are machines for everything, and people don't take the time and effort to spend on an item any more now. Funny, because just think, in the olden days people had LESS time for things- yet they spent months, weeks on one hand done garment- today, we have microwaves and supermarkets, yet we spend less time on needlework! Funny how that worked out. I am not a fan of "embroidery machines" yet I do think sewing machines are ok. Just my opinion


----------



## gr8 (Jul 4, 2013)

I love to find extraordinary garments even if I can't wear them. I put them on hanger and display them as art, decoration or inspiration.


----------



## WaterFall (Oct 5, 2012)

gr8 said:


> I love to find extraordinary garments even if I can't wear them. I put them on hanger and display them as art, decoration or inspiration.


same me if I like have to buy and hang in wardrobe .


----------



## liz morris (Dec 28, 2014)

I wondered whether this beautiful garment was made as an exam piece of some sort. I can make things but am much too slapdash to make any thing as wonderful as this.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

liz morris said:


> I wondered whether this beautiful garment was made as an exam piece of some sort. I can make things but am much too slapdash to make any thing as wonderful as this.


I wondered if it was a wedding gift, or a hand-me-down bridal gift, that wasn't wanted. Or, it may have a bridal gift that was worn once and saved for sentimental reasons, donated when she was elderly and had to go to a care facility, or passed away. I am a fan of Martha Pullen designs and techniques, also. I agree with those who say this lovely gown could easily been made in the U.S., but probably not recently. Before she died, my Mom gave me some of her mother's hand crochet items, one was a yoke for a nightgown that was shaped much like the one pictured in the OP. Mom said when the fabric wore out, it was removed from the crochet yoke and replaced with new fabric. Grandma passed away in 1950, so I know the yoke was crochet much before that.

How wonderful that this gown was donated for someone else to find and treasure instead of going to a landfill!


----------

